# If I've signed up for direct deposit for tax refunds, am I signed up for automatic



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

payments?

Let me explain. For the last few years, I've received an income tax refund (usually under 100 bucks). The refund has been directly deposited into my bank account. I signed up for this service several years ago.

For the first time, in many years, I had a balance owing (120 bucks). I've filed my return electronically with CRA. Will this balance owed be automatically withdrawn from my bank account?

I've gone to my netfile account, the assessment has been completed. When I check to see my balance it says: 2009 Balance: 122 debit.

The word "debit" leads me to believe that the balance owed will be "debited" from my bank account. But, this has not happened yet.

Anyone know if payments for balances owed are automatically withdrawn, just like refunds are deposited?

Thanks for any insight you may have.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

No, they are not automatically withdrawn.

However, you can set up a CRA "bill payment" which is pretty easy to do. Then you just "pay your tax bill". Very easy.


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> No, they are not automatically withdrawn.
> 
> However, you can set up a CRA "bill payment" which is pretty easy to do. Then you just "pay your tax bill". Very easy.


Thanks very much Four Pillars. I noticed that on CRA's home page. Now I just have to do it before the end of the week!

What's funny is that my assessment is dated May 3rd. Huh?

Again, thanks.


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> No, they are not automatically withdrawn.
> 
> However, you can set up a CRA "bill payment" which is pretty easy to do. Then you just "pay your tax bill". Very easy.



Worked like a charm. Just paid my balance. Thanks Four Pillars. I had no idea it would be that easy.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

investnoob said:


> Worked like a charm. Just paid my balance. Thanks Four Pillars. I had no idea it would be that easy.


No problem. I found out about it several years ago when I owed some taxes for the first time and my wife just set it up this year because she owed $$.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have both been paying by instalments for nine plus years.

Getting a refund does not mean no instalments the following year. I had one on my 2019 return. The refund actually represented a refund of some of the instalment monies that I had remitted for 2019. The impact was that my required 2020 instalments are less than those in 2019....but they are still required. 

Rather than take a refund I directed it to my 2020 instalment account.


----------

